

Playing with My Son - zeitg3ist
https://medium.com/message/playing-with-my-son-e5226ff0a7c3

======
mcv
Now I feel like a bad dad. I thought I was supposed to limit screen time.
Also, I've always been more of a PC (and before that home computer) gamer than
a console gamer. Only now do we finally have a Wii (and my 5 year old son beat
Lego Star Wars on his own, though that's probably not that big of a feat;
also, he thinks Mario Galaxy is scary).

But what I'm really waiting for, is when my son is old enough for RPGs and
strategy boardgames. He already plays chess, go, Dominion (which he sometimes
wins) and Settlers of Catan. I'm going to buy Hero Kids soon.

